# Mako weight?



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

How much would a 6 foot long mako weigh? One almost jumped in the boat the other day and we had a hard time estimating. Four guys saw it and we were all completely different on our size estimates. My guess was six foot long but someone else estimated 8 foot long. It was only about 30 feet from the boat. Eyewitness testimony is very unreliable. 

Any estimates?


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

Depending on the girth. 200-300#


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

depends on his girth somewhere between 200 and 250 on a six footer. Just a guess though


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

If he would have got into your boat he'd weigh enough to make you want to jump out...................


----------

